# Turbine restored



## Tin Falcon (Jun 7, 2014)

As most of you know the first part of the industrial revolution was powered mainly by water. Then steam engines were developed to supplement water and pump water.  And eventually allowed industry to move away from the mill race .Eventually steam was used to generate electricity and we have all benefited from the invention of NikolaTesla. 
At the Hagley Museum in Wilmington DE  things have come full circle . The restored /recreated line shaft machine shop has been run on an electric motor for years now. As of this weekend the machine shop is officially going off the grid to be powered by an original 120 year old 43 Hp Type A Hurcules turbine designed by John B. McCormick  that was manufactured by the Holyoke Machine company. The company is still in business. The turbine will be turning on the original Lingnum Vitae bearing. 

More info 

1906 Turbine report

Drawing of turbine 






http://www.hagley.org/

This will actually be the second turbine at the museum to go on line the first one powers the powder mill  demonstration. 


The Hagley is not the only museum to go green by  restoring there water turbines the http://www.slatermill.org/ is another one. 
Tin


----------



## BaronJ (Jun 7, 2014)

Tin Falcon said:


> As most of you know the first part of the industrial revolution was powered mainly by water. Then steam engines were developed to supplement water and pump water.  And eventually allowed industry to move away from the mill race.
> At the Hagley Museum in Wilmington DE  things have come full circle . The restored recreated line shaft machine shop has been run on an electric motor for years now. As of this weekend the machine shop is officially going off the grid to be powered by an original 120 year old 43 Hp Type A Hurcules turbine designed by John B. McCormick  that was manufactured by the Holyoke Machine company. The company is still in business. The turbine will be turning on the original Lingnum Vitae bearing.
> 
> More info
> ...



Hi Tin,

Most interesting.  The nearest thing to those that I've seen have been waterwheels mainly used by flour mills.  I believe that the last working one in the UK was at "Alisons Flour Mill" in Castleford on the river Aire.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for your interest Baron. The water turbine has two major advantages over the water wheel. Efficiency ( 70 -80%) and durability. water wheels only last 10- 25 years. 
An overshot wheel is only about 60% efficient. 
I have seen these in operation at several historic sites  many have water wheels operating as well. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 7, 2014)

Modern  Turbine Practice 1905
More to read
Tin


----------



## BaronJ (Jun 8, 2014)

Tin Falcon said:


> Modern  Turbine Practice 1905
> More to read
> Tin



I believe that there was a pdf of this book kicking about on the net, at least before Google got its hands on it.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 8, 2014)

PDf is there just downloaded a copy from google books. 
there is still a copy on the internet archive as well 
Archive.org modern turbine practice


PS  a couple of additional notes. 
1: according to the original document a well designed install maintained overshot wheel is as efficient as a turbine So I stand corrected. 
2) water turbines are much more efficient than engines. 
3) IMHO too bad these devises are not used more as supplemental back up power. the mill ponds and lakes that were built to power mills are in many cases still maintained. I do know of two lakes that have been allowed to go dry due to maintenance issues with the dams. 
4) While I do see solar projects here I know of no small scale hydro in use. the Jersey shore is using wind turbines. 
5) there is actually a third original turbine at the museum on static display. 
Tin


----------



## gus (Jun 8, 2014)

Hard to believe that the humble water wheel evolved to become very efficient water turbines.
Hydro Power Stations just can't do w/o them.
Went to Kentucky Dam 1977 and saw these huge Turbine Generators at work and very quiet for so much HP and MegaWatts.Glad I skipped Buffalo and Niagra Falls.


----------



## BaronJ (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Tin,

Thanks for that new link.  I'm downloading a copy as we speak.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for looking reading and posting. I will say a few years ago there was a vendor at cabin fever that had some IIRC 2-3 foot composite turbines on display. Do not recall the vendor.

If one searches the net there are a number of home small village sized hydro projects out there. various home built and commercial AC and DC systems to power a house or cabin in the woods. Provided one has a proper location near a lake mill pond or steam. 

I will also say i wrote this thread in the interest of history and in the interests of those close enough to visit the Hagley. I will leave the discussion of home hydro power to the alternative energy and off the grid forums and sites.

I am certainly interested in hearing about and discussing similar installations at museums and historical sites in other parts of the this county and the world. 

Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 8, 2014)

The saw mill at historic basto Villiage is powered by a water turbine.

http://www.batstovillage.org/sawmill.htm

Tin


----------



## gus (Jun 8, 2014)

Was in a very remote part of SzeChuan Province,China. Saw water wheels at work,turning prayer wheels.
Will post if I can dig out the foto shot taken 5 years ago.


----------

